# The Matrix 2 and X-Men 2



## Master of Blades (Apr 29, 2003)

Aight Aight.........The Movies almost out and blah blah blah So whos looking forward to it? I was kinda thinking that the story might be crap because they made Neo like the super guy and he can beat the agents no problem so there isnt really a story to continue with. But from the sound of it this movies sounds wicked!!!! Looking forward to it  

On another note X-Men 2 looks pretty much a lot better then the first. Also it has Nightcrawler so Im really looking forward to it :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 29, 2003)

I heard that "super agents" are going to be used, so it'll make 
his job more difficult ???


----------



## pesilat (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Aight Aight.........The Movies almost out and blah blah blah So whos looking forward to it? I was kinda thinking that the story might be crap because they made Neo like the super guy and he can beat the agents no problem so there isnt really a story to continue with. But from the sound of it this movies sounds wicked!!!! Looking forward to it
> 
> On another note X-Men 2 looks pretty much a lot better then the first. Also it has Nightcrawler so Im really looking forward to it :rofl: *



Yup. I'm definitely hyped about both of these. Not only is Nightcrawler in it, but it looks like (in the previews) they actually did a good job of portraying his powers.

Also looking forward to "The Hulk." Hopefully they won't botch it 

Mike


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 29, 2003)

X-Men 2 actually looks brilliant.......REALLY looking forward to it  And Iceman and all the characters look cool....they even got all the original actors back  

And Kirk, I havnt heard anything about these super agents?


----------



## Brenwulv (Apr 29, 2003)

I think the Matrix was originally written as a trilogy, so the story might not be as bad as one might think, even with 'Super Neo'.

And from the previews I think the Super Agents are the ones in all white and dreadlocks.

As for X-2, Jackman as Wolverine owns. Looking forward to both movies. 

Never


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 29, 2003)

Definitely jazzed for both movies.  Nightcrawler, however, doesn't meet my expectations aesthetically.  I expect him to be smaller and more attractive, almost suave, the way he is in the books.  I agree with Mike that they seem to portray his teleportation abilities true to form...I wonder if they will reference the smell of brimstone that they established in the books.  Looks great and I heard that Wolverine really lets loose in this one.  Finally, we get to see his "berzerker" mode in live action.  Should be awsome.

Matrix Reloaded looks good as well.  I am looking forward to seeing the staff work in the film.  Also, twins with locks....very cool.

geoffrey


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 29, 2003)

I probably won't go see Matrix 2 (never watched the first one) but I'm dying to go see X-men 2!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!! 

Robyn :boing2: :boing1: :boing2:


----------



## pesilat (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I probably won't go see Matrix 2 (never watched the first one) but I'm dying to go see X-men 2!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Robyn :boing2: :boing1: :boing2: *



Any particular reason why you never saw the first one? I thought it was an excellent movie. Liked it so much I own the DVD, in fact.

Mike


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 30, 2003)

The first Matrix is an exceptional film.  In spite of Keanu Reeves' obvious shortcomings, the film has everything a film should have.  There is a well-conceived plot that works on multiple levels and is thought provoking even at the surface.  Also, the fight choreography is excellent.  It even broke new ground in cinematic technique!  It is a must see film.

geoffrey


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Any particular reason why you never saw the first one? I thought it was an excellent movie. Liked it so much I own the DVD, in fact.
> 
> Mike *



No real particular reason.  Actually, the Matrix came on TV once and I taped it.  I just never felt like watching the whole thing.  I did see parts of it while taping but it didn't hold my interest--I was probably playing my Gameboy or writing in my Aikido-journal at the time and was more into doing that then watching it.  I should find the tape and watch the whole movie all the way through sometime.  I'm not that much of a Sci-fi fan really but I'm sure it must be a awesome movie if so many people like it so much.  (X-Men isn't a sci-fi movie but a comic book movie and my family collects comics so that's different   )

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *No real particular reason.  Actually, the Matrix came on TV once and I taped it.  I just never felt like watching the whole thing.  I did see parts of it while taping but it didn't hold my interest--I was probably playing my Gameboy or writing in my Aikido-journal at the time and was more into doing that then watching it.  I should find the tape and watch the whole movie all the way through sometime.  I'm not that much of a Sci-fi fan really but I'm sure it must be a awesome movie if so many people like it so much.  (X-Men isn't a sci-fi movie but a comic book movie and my family collects comics so that's different   )
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



It's a sci fi flick, but it's also an M.A. flick.  I've personally found 
that not many women liked it.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *It's a sci fi flick, but it's also an M.A. flick.  I've personally found
> that not many women liked it. *



Maybe but I almost always like M.A. flicks.  I love the action and choreography.  Just as long as things aren't too bloody or nasty.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 30, 2003)

i've got my tickets for both already! 

X2 looks great, but i have to admit i'm looking forward to Reloaded more right now. the latest trailer for it just looks insane.

and the Hulk is also growing on me since i saw the latest trailer for that. downloaded it on my computer to slow things down and stop the frames to see how well done the cgi Hulk is and let me tell you...he looks freakin' awesome now. i'd venture to say he rivals, if not almost puts to shame, golem from LOTR.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i've got my tickets for both already!
> 
> X2 looks great, but i have to admit i'm looking forward to Reloaded more right now. the latest trailer for it just looks insane.
> ...



Awesome. I haven't seen a trailer for Hulk yet. I just like the Hulk and I know that Diana Lee Inosanto did some stunt work on the film. When I know she (or other people I've met in person) is in something, I'm always curious whether I'll be able to spot her when I watch it.

One day, I was watching Buffy the Vampire Slayer (one of the series episodes) and I spotted Diana (doing some stunt doubling for the character of Faith). It was pretty cool.

Mike


----------



## Posiview (May 1, 2003)

Quote:
 downloaded it on my computer to slow things down and stop the frames to see how well done the cgi Hulk is and let me tell you...he looks freakin' awesome now. i'd venture to say he rivals, if not almost puts to shame, golem from LOTR.

end quote.

tarabos, have you got a link for the Hulk clip?

Ditto with Matrix One - those that have not seen this film MUST watch it: it's one of the most enjoyable, visually/audiably (!) and "how the F*** did they do that" films I have ever seen.

Reloaded has a mountain to climb to achieve a film that comes even close to Matrix One.

Andy


----------



## tarabos (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *tarabos, have you got a link for the Hulk clip?
> 
> Ditto with Matrix One - those that have not seen this film MUST watch it: it's one of the most enjoyable, visually/audiably (!) and "how the F*** did they do that" films I have ever seen.
> ...



sure...here ya go.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/

that's apple's quicktime movie trailer page. they have just about every current movie trailer you would want to watch there. Reloaded actually has a super high quality version of the trailer avialable for download on their site that's said to have better quality than a dvd. there should be a link to it from the trailer off of the quicktime site if i'm not mistaken. be warned though if you think you're going to try and download it, it's about 100 megs or so and requries a very fast computer and a high screen resolution on your monitor to even play.

don't worry though, there are smaller versions of each trailer if you're stuck on a dial-up.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

im going to watch it today


----------



## Aikikitty (May 2, 2003)

I just got back from X-Men 2!

It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I thought it was even 100 times better than the first (and I loved the first movie)!!!!!!!!!!!

Incredible!  Cool!  Spectacular!!!

    :boing2: :supcool:  

Go see it everyone!!!

Robyn :asian:  :asian:


----------



## pesilat (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I just got back from X-Men 2!
> 
> It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yup. Same here. Loved it. And am _seriously_ looking forward to the next one 

Mike


----------



## Aikikitty (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yup. Same here. Loved it. And am seriously looking forward to the next one
> 
> Mike *



Me too!!!!    

Robyn :asian:


----------



## lost_tortoise (May 2, 2003)

Just returned from X2!  Incredible!  I stand corrected...Nightcrawler was as aesthetically pleasing as he needed to be.  It seems Kurt's accent is the only one to migrate from the books.  Where is Ororo's accent?  And Peter's (Colossus)?!?  The third film is bound to be outstanding......






SHE IS RISEN!


----------



## pesilat (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Just returned from X2!  Incredible!  I stand corrected...Nightcrawler was as aesthetically pleasing as he needed to be.  It seems Kurt's accent is the only one to migrate from the books.  Where is Ororo's accent?  And Peter's (Colossus)?!?  The third film is bound to be outstanding......
> *



LOL. Yeah, I kinda noticed the accents as well, but didn't really pay much attention to it.

I kind of get the impression that they're downplaying the ethnicity of a lot of the characters. I don't think they've mentioned Ororo's being African (much less a "goddess") and I know they didn't mention that Peter is Russian at all. I think maybe that they're kind of playing most of the characters as "American" which, in a roundabout way, stresses the bigotry. They're not being discriminated against because they're from other countries or because of their skin color ... but simply because they're mutants.

I think, in a way, it highlights the prejudism while also narrowing the scope of the movie (which is important if they really want to keep the movie plots managable).

Perhaps with Nightcrawler, where he's so _obviously_ a mutant, they decided to keep the accent to further stress how different he is ... even among mutants ... yet he is still accepted among them without pause. Yet another subtle way to highlight the bigotry subplots.

Wow ... that's a lot deeper than I had any intention of getting when I started this post.

Mike


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

im up for seeing both of them.. x2 looks great.  i havent seen anything yet for matrix reloaded.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

matrix would be awsome if they took out the MA


----------



## tarabos (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Just returned from X2!  Incredible!  I stand corrected...Nightcrawler was as aesthetically pleasing as he needed to be.  It seems Kurt's accent is the only one to migrate from the books.  Where is Ororo's accent?  And Peter's (Colossus)?!?  The third film is bound to be outstanding......
> 
> 
> ...



lol...the accents were the one bad thing about the movie. hally berry should have to give up that bullcrap oscar she won for not even being able to keep an accent going in a movie.

and colossus? what happened...big thick russian accent in his first line...and then it's gone? lol....

but yeah...i agree...this movie blew the first one out of the water. i just wonder how many movies they plan to make, because there's so much left to cover from the various storylines...

and we haven't even seen the sentinels yet!


----------



## J-kid (May 3, 2003)

I saw Xman Last night opening night at 12am down town.
It was great i dont want to ruin to much of the movie so i will give one hint at the end of the movie Gene turns in the Pheniox.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

is there going to be a X-MEN 3????


----------



## pesilat (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *is there going to be a X-MEN 3???? *



After the setup they did in 2, they have to do a 3 or they'll have a bunch of bloodthirsty fans beating down their doors ... some of us, apparently, with sticks and swords and skill to use them 

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *is there going to be a X-MEN 3???? *



Actually, I think it all depends on how X2 and The Hulk does. SpiderMan was a hit and to lesser extents, so was Blade 2 and DareDevil. I would like them to continue the trend, especially with a Wolverine movie because he has so much movie potential

Speaking of Wolverine, I don't want any spoilers but how was his scenes? From the adverts, it seems like he cuts loose big time. I'm curious because I won't see the movie until Monday


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

i wonder if they will make a captain america,,,,,,,,, the greatest super hero of all time


----------



## J-kid (May 3, 2003)

Well Wolverine went off when the school was attacked by strikers forces he was in charge of looking after the kids because Gene and strom where looking for nightcrawler and The Profeser and cyclops where off talking to maganito (then where captered).
When the school was attacked Wolvering and about 2 other mutants kicked some ***.  Wolvering killed alot of these Hard core special ops soldeirs.  I like it when he jumped off the top of the stairs flew down stabed 2 guys then reached up and got 2 more did a flip thing and flinged them off his claws it was real tight. Opps i may have said to much, but its really worth seeing.


----------



## pesilat (May 3, 2003)

Yeah, you maybe shoulda prefaced that one with a "Possible Spoiler" message. But it's not that bad. Won't really spoil anything major. But I agree, that scene was excellent.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

thanks for spoiling the movie for the people who havent see it guys


----------



## pesilat (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *thanks for spoiling the movie for the people who havent see it guys *



Like I said, he probably should have put a "Possible Spoiler" notice.

But nothing of the story line has been compromised. No worries.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

wwell im watching it tommorrow anyway


----------



## Master of Blades (May 3, 2003)

Saw it today and what can I say......GREAT movie......I just thought that more could have happened...You know, less explaining and more action! Still in X-3 they kinda have no excuses and they have to focus on ALL the X-Men. 

I thought that Iceman, Pyro, Rogue, Collosus AND NightCrawler were WICKED! Specially Nightcrawler at the beginning.......that was really well done  

I didnt like the fact that they basically ignored Cyclops and Storm the whole way through the movie.....and I think they could have done more with collosus....But thats all gonna happen in the next movie hopefully  And from the little clue in the movie (When Mystique is reading the files and it has Remy Lebeu right there) hopefully Gambit should be there  

But deffinantly better then the first :asian:


----------



## tarabos (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *(When Mystique is reading the files and it has Remy Lebeu right there) *



nice catch with that one MOB...


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

this is why i hate reading posts about movies i havent seen yet.  thanx a bunch guys!!...LOL.  i'll be sure not to read anymore of these posts until i see the flick.

i can't wait for the hulk either...looks real good.  a captain america movie would be awesome also!!


----------



## lost_tortoise (May 4, 2003)

The Gambit clue was one that I missed.  My wife, however, missed the Hank McCoy television appearance.  Now, I will have to see it again....and again...and again.

Pesilat, way to deep for me....I was just looking to be entertained...lol    But yeah, good point!

I wonder how deeply they'll develop Gambit's character.  Kitty Pride looks like she is just brief candy for each movie, but I wouldn't mind seeing Glitter (one of the few newer characters I liked in the books....I am old people, leave me alone) develop.

Lastly, I think that they are treading on thin ice with the third one.  I don't see how they could ever hope to bring that plotline to the screen.  When Jean appeared in that incarnation, it made for some of the most incredible comic reading in history IMHO 
 How they will live up to the best   run of story in comics is beyond me.

geoffrey


P.S.  Moro,  Captain America?!?  Are you kidding me?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MartialArtist (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Aight Aight.........The Movies almost out and blah blah blah So whos looking forward to it? I was kinda thinking that the story might be crap because they made Neo like the super guy and he can beat the agents no problem so there isnt really a story to continue with. But from the sound of it this movies sounds wicked!!!! Looking forward to it
> 
> On another note X-Men 2 looks pretty much a lot better then the first. Also it has Nightcrawler so Im really looking forward to it :rofl: *


Watch the trailer for the Matrix 2

Smith can reproduce himself, thus making the term computer virus valid.

There are two new ghost-type people there

The battle isn't really against the agents, but against himself from what it looks like, and all the other people will suffer blah blah


----------



## MartialArtist (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yup. I'm definitely hyped about both of these. Not only is Nightcrawler in it, but it looks like (in the previews) they actually did a good job of portraying his powers.
> 
> Also looking forward to "The Hulk." Hopefully they won't botch it
> ...


I watched it.  Not only his powers, but his character.  He had a very religious and spiritual side to him and they kept that in the movie.

The only thing that I thought X-Men 2 could improve on was the sound FX for Nightcrawler.  The _poomf_ could've used more bass in _poo_


----------



## Master of Blades (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *The Gambit clue was one that I missed.  My wife, however, missed the Hank McCoy television appearance.  Now, I will have to see it again....and again...and again.
> 
> Pesilat, way to deep for me....I was just looking to be entertained...lol    But yeah, good point!
> ...



I missed the Hank McCoy bit! Damn! 

I'm willing to bet in the next movie they will have Colossus, Gambit, shadowcat, Cyclops, Storm, Nightcrawler, Wolverine, Iceman and Rogue......The bad guys will be Magneto, Pyro and Mystique......maybe get Toad back and hopefully have the Blob etc. 

I'm pretty sure there soon gonna have to give Wolvie his own movie......Cuz there is actually too much history to put into an X-men movie :asian:


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2003)

> I'm willing to bet in the next movie they will have Colossus, Gambit, shadowcat, Cyclops, Storm, Nightcrawler, Wolverine, Iceman and Rogue......The bad guys will be Magneto, Pyro and Mystique......maybe get Toad back and hopefully have the Blob etc.



Well, Storm (or at least Halle Berry) won't be in the third movie due to the part not being big enough for her.  Not really a big loss if you ask me.... at least in terms of story lines, she makes wonderful eye candy.  

The team is already almost too big for the story to focus on right now, the addition of Gambit would just muck it up even further.  I'd rather see more focus on Cyclops the leader, and preferably a grim and pissed off Cyclops after the events in this movie.  I missed the Gambit reference, but I did see a folder for "Project Wideawake."  

Given Rogue's movie powers, I don't see her on any team.  

Actually, I hope Magneto takes a back seat in the third movie, and want to see the Hellfire Club and its assorted storylines particularly the Phoenix storyline.  Of course maybe I just wanna see the White and Black Queen's outfits. 

Lamont


----------



## moromoro (May 5, 2003)

i saw it, it was great......wanted to see more of collosis, night crawler was awesome..........



> P.S. Moro, Captain America?!? Are you kidding me?!?!?!?!?



capt America was is the man.............


----------



## moromoro (May 5, 2003)

one thing i was pissed off about was the end of kelly hu caracter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

how the heck could they do that...........................


she was awesome........ id like to see her in the next movie

she worth the price of the ticket


----------



## Master of Blades (May 5, 2003)

Yeah I was slightly annoyed with how they killed Lady Deathstrike.....Shes kinda a big storyline for Wolverine.....But yeah, as with the team being too big.....Wolvy will get his own Movie....and then they will probably divide the teams up like they did in the comics and have two seperate storylines that just lead back into one at the end. Wouldnt mind seeing the Brotherhood of Mutants in the next one........and if they get rid of Nightcrawler I will actually have to beat up Singer


----------



## Aikikitty (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I probably won't go see Matrix 2 (never watched the first one) but I'm dying to go see X-men 2!!!!!  Can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Robyn :boing2: :boing1: :boing2: *



That's my original quote from page 1 of this thread and I'd quote what others have said (about how I should watch the Matrix) but I don't know how to make multiple quotes.

Okay---I take it back.  I finally watched the first Matrix movie Saturday night and I thought it was really cool!  Before when I'd only seen parts of it or heard people trying to explain the "matrix universe", I couldn't understand it for anything but I finally "get it" now after watching the whole movie.    Now I'm really looking forward to seeing Matrix Reloaded!  Maybe I'll get to see it this weekend.   I know everyone else who has seen it so far, has loved it.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## tarabos (May 19, 2003)

then don't forget to stay until the credits are done rolling to see the trailer for the third movie!


----------



## Aikikitty (May 19, 2003)

I'm glad you told me otherwise I wouldn't have known!  Sometimes, I stay until the very end of the credits anyway but most of the time, movies don't have anything at the end (Holes did).  Thanks for telling me! 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## tarabos (May 19, 2003)

LOL...guess you have to be a real geek like me to know that kind of stuff is coming...


----------



## Aikikitty (May 19, 2003)

hee hee!  No, you're not a geek!  My family follow certian movie news and updates pretty closely too (the Lord of the Rings trilogy for instance).  Anybody who "cared" about the Matrix longer than I have (only since Saturday night) or maybe watch Entertainment Tonight would probably know about the trailor at the end.  

Robyn :asian:


----------

